# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box تحديثات :  Sptbox deluxe 15.5.1 released!!! What's next!!!

## mohamed73

*NEWS:*  ** First IN WORLD GT-I9305 Direct Unlock/Imei* ** First IN WORLD GT-N7105 Direct Unlock/Imei * First IN WORLD GT-P3108 Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash
* First IN WORLD GT-I8190N Unlock/Imei/Flash
* First IN WORLD GT-S5292  Unlock/Imei/Flash * First IN WORLD SGH-T889 Direct Unlock/Imei * First IN WORLD SGH-T889V Direct Unlock/Imei * First IN WORLD SGH-I317 Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash * First IN WORLD SGH-I317M Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash * First IN WORLD SHW-M440S Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash
* First IN WORLD SCH-I959D Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash/MEID
* First IN WORLD SCH-I939D Direct Unlock/Imei/Flash/MEID
* First IN WORLD SHV-E250L Flash
* First IN WORLD SHV-E250K Flash
* First IN WORLD SHV-E250S Flash
* Auto Root Added for Some Android version like 4.1.1,4.0.4 just use spt mode for make auto root    Procedure of new Phone Unlock/Imei(i9305,N7105 etc)   * First Put Phone Download mode then select modem port * Press Reset Default Efs. * After Phone Restart Connect to uart cable  * Select box Port then Do Factory mode * Phone Should be Rooted..   Alternative Download Link 1#:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Alternative Download Link 2#: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   P.S: Flash File Still Uploading.  SPT TEAM  B.R*

----------


## adam11

merci

----------

